# Swelling in rear leg



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

So hard to tell with leg injuries over the internet! _Sounds_ like she has kicked out, and connected, with something hard and sharp. I know I seem like I am stating the obvious here. What might actually be causing the swelling is not the abrasion itself but the impact of the kick with whatever it was she connected with.

I have seen horses that kick out and hit a barn door, fence, another horses hoof and sustain a nice swollen fetlock/canon bone area as a result. Cold hosing will help for sure and you may be doing that anyway as you clean the cut.

Has it gone down at all in the last two days? Any change in appearance, heat, hardness of swelling? I would keep an eye on it for all those changes.


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

sarahver said:


> So hard to tell with leg injuries over the internet! _Sounds_ like she has kicked out, and connected, with something hard and sharp. I know I seem like I am stating the obvious here. What might actually be causing the swelling is not the abrasion itself but the impact of the kick with whatever it was she connected with.
> 
> I have seen horses that kick out and hit a barn door, fence, another horses hoof and sustain a nice swollen fetlock/canon bone area as a result. Cold hosing will help for sure and you may be doing that anyway as you clean the cut.
> 
> Has it gone down at all in the last two days? Any change in appearance, heat, hardness of swelling? I would keep an eye on it for all those changes.


Well, the only good thing that I do know is that I know it would have had to be a horse that she connected with since she was not being stalled at all at the time.

It may have gone down a _tiny bit _in the last 2 days, but not much if at all. Its definitely not getting worse though. I havent really hosed it at all, I have just been sponge cleaning it since its been chilly and there is no heated water at the barn (I know the water shouldnt be hot or even warm, but its like FREEZING cold). However, I will try that this afternoon since its supposed to be like 76* today and 79* tomorrow!

I may try lunging her today too just to see how it affects her movement. Like I said, she is showing no signs of lameness just walking around. She doesnt favor the leg. Maybe getting some circulation to it would help?


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Yep I totally agree with the lunging and keeping her moving. People can feel free to disagree with me here but if a horse is sound and has only a minor swelling, I keep them in light work. More often than not it will sort itself out. Just keep an eye on it for changes in swelling and heat.

Hope she is OK!


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

sarahver said:


> Yep I totally agree with the lunging and keeping her moving. People can feel free to disagree with me here but if a horse is sound and has only a minor swelling, I keep them in light work. More often than not it will sort itself out. Just keep an eye on it for changes in swelling and heat.
> 
> Hope she is OK!


Thanks for your help 

I also think she will be fine...horses are horses. I will lunge her tonight lightly and see if I see any signs of lameness and hose her for 10-15 minutes. Then tomorrow I can see if it affected her leg in a negative way. If the swelling persists and isnt showing signs of subsiding, I guess I will need to get the vet out *sigh*


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

Welp...I am happy to report that she was MUCH better last night. The swelling was almost zero and I went ahead and lunged her last night.

No lameness at all!

Guess I was just being impatient


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Glad she is OK, you never know with joint swellings, particularly with a horse that has come off the track!


----------

